
The US military doesn’t know how many websites it runs - Yuval_Halevi
https://www.theverge.com/2019/5/10/18564136/us-military-defense-media-activity-websites-colonel-paul-haverstick
======
dredmorbius
The fact alone is far less meaningful than the reasons, semantics, or
significance.

What is a website? Is a single hostame with muliple components (CMS, comments,
wiki, live chat, webmail) one site or many? What of external vs. internal?
What of embedded devices -- wifi access points, routers, switches, printers,
toasters, lightbulbs?

And what is the significance of the census? Secrecy clasifications? Government
records preservation/ Cybersecurity? Maintenance?

This is about 10% of a story. Liptak needs to ask far more questions, and get
answers.

